# Blue screen NTFS.sys



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello,

Ive been having a ton of problems with my computer lately. Whether it be my Antivirus or updating drivers something gets corrupted or something messes up, its been a total mess, blue screens everywhere.

I consider myself to be pretty computer savvy and at this point Im just stuck.

So I just reformated my hard disk and reinstalled windows XP Home fresh. I installed my mobo drivers, updated windows, installed mcafee then installed my graphics drivers. After doing all this and seem to be running stable, I start surfing the internet to update my Java and get a blue screen within the first minutes of using my Internet Explorer 7.

The blue screen message was as follows:

NTFS.sys address B9E05F0A base at B9E05000, Datestamp 48025BE5.

After rebooting my computer from this blue screen Windows came up with a "Registry Recovery" box, stating that One of the files containing the system's Registry data had to be recovered by use of a log or alternate copy. The recovery was successful.

This is a brand new harddrive that Ive put in this machine, I was having all sorts of trouble with the last hard drive as well. This is the 3rd time Ive had to reinstall windows on this Harddrive in the past 2 days either because of Nvidia drivers causing install problems or Antivirus programs going corrupt.

Also this is probably the 7th or 8th time Ive reinstalled windows this past week, the other times using my old HD which obviously wasnt the problem.

Im starting to lose my mind, What the heck is going on with my computer??! Is bad RAM causing all of this problems? Am I doing something incorrectly on these installs (that Ive done MANY times in the past with no problems?) Is my processor overheating and causing these crashes? 

Any help is appreciated!

My computer specs are as follows:

Asus M2N-SLI nForce 560 Socket AM2 Motherboard 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Socket AM2 CPU 
OCZ SLI 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz (2x1024MB) 
XFX GeForce 8600 GT XXX 256MB PCIe w/Dual Link DVI 
Ultra LSP650 650w Power Supply 
Seagate Barracude 500gb Harddrive 7200rmp 32mb cache


----------



## fishphood (Feb 5, 2009)

look up your hard drive on google. like reviews from buyers. if its the model i think it is, get a new hdd. problem solved.
if you dont want to listen, try a another hard drive, any old hard drive.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Navigate to the C:/Windows/minidump. Any dump files in there?

If so, zip them all up into one file. Then upload that to your next post. 

This will help determine what exactly is causing problems :smile:

-Coolfreak


----------



## fishphood (Feb 5, 2009)

its not a race. lol. ; - )


----------



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok just ran a checkdisk and rebooted, no erros came up during check disk. After windows came up another "Registry recover" box popped up.

Minidump file is:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Seems Mcafee is causing the problem. It's not cooperating with your system, for some reason. Try uninstalling Mcafee and try installing another anti-virus.

Be sure to use the removal tool after you install it in the Add/Remove Programs dialog box.
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507

A good free one is Avast!
http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html

See if that helps.

-Coolfreak


----------



## Frank4d (Dec 15, 2007)

Your minidump file shows a 0x00000024 error probably caused by ntfs.sys, which crashed two drivers 'mfehidk.sys" and "mfeavfk.sys". Both of the drivers are related to McAfee Antivirus. Sometimes the cause and effect gets mixed up, so it is hard to tell if ntfs.sys caused the problem, or was it McAfee?

I would try going to Start > Run and type *chkdsk /r*. If the PC says it cannot run chkdsk until the next reboot, choose to reboot. Let the system reboot and run chkdsk to conclusion. Let us know if the errors reoccur.


----------



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

Alright I can do that Coolfreak. But please know McAfee is now the 4th Anti-virus Ive tried in all of this process. Ive used Avast, AVG, Kaspersky all having problems with each and Ive had to reformat and reinstall just to clear up all of my problems.

To go into a little more detail of what exactly has been happening:

A few weeks back I had multiple problems with my hard drive from being very fragged to having malware on it and things were corrupted. I backed up all of my important information and reformatted the disk and started reinstalling windows.

While reinstalling windows I got an error saying a file could not be copied. I started over and tried again, getting different messages of files could not be copied each time. (my windows disk is not scratched or blemished). I found that powering down my machine and reseating the HD cables and rebooting. The windows file copy problem went away.

So I finally get installed and get back up and running, I decide to install Avast antivirus. During a windows update my Avast stopped working, would not boot up and was freezing my windows. I uninstalled Avast and could not get AVG installed, was getting blue screens.

So I decide to reformat again and start over after all sorts of cleaning and tests. I get the same windows file copy error during installation. Reseat HD cables and install.

I get back up and running and decide to use AVG this time. I end up having some problems with AVG and start getting crazy blue screens everywhere again.

At this point Im thinking I have a bad hard drive in the computer. So I purchase a new hard drive (the one were working on now). I install windows and Kaspersky and get everything up and running smoothly. I start playing a game and then I get a blue screen possibly from graphics drivers Im not sure. So I reboot and Kaspersky has a corrupted database, I download the update and kaspersky fixes itself. I then reboot and Kaspersky is corrupted again.

I reformatted the new HD for again, and installed McAfee thinking maybe I have a virus that these lesser known antivirus' are not catching, and now we are having this problem. And your telling me to uninstall McAfee, while I appreciate the help that almost makes me want to slit my wrists!! 

Some other problems that have been happening during this whole mess. 

-Downloaded driver files have gotten corrupted and wont install. 
-Downloaded Antivirus programs have gotten corrupted and wont install. 
-Nvidia graphics drivers have caused problems during updating (old drivers wont totally erase without driver tools).

This has been going on all week. Just so you know where we are now, I just reformated my new hard drive for the first time. I recieved the windows copy file error during installation. I reseated HD cables and installed windows properly. I used the mobo driver CD, updated windows, installed McAfee, installed latest Nvidia graphics drivers, and recieved the error mentioned in the first post.

With this being the 2nd HD and 4th Antivirus getting corrupted by either my errors, virus, or hardware issue. Is there any other suggestions you may have?


----------



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Frank, I did run a checkdisk on reboot and found no problems


----------



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

Alright guys was just surfing the internet then got a blue screen again:

STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xBF823238, 0xACEAEB48, 0x00000000)

win32k.sys - Address BF823238 base at BF800000, Datestamp 48ce513a


----------



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

Rebooted and got the "Registry recover" message again.

Dump file is :


----------



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

After reboot and attempt to use internet. Blue screen stop error: 

0x0000007F (0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

0x0000008E is usually related to memory.

Test your RAM with memtest86.
http://www.memtest86.com/

Not sure how many sticks of RAM you have, but if you have two, test your RAM *one* at a time.

Edit - 0x000000F sometimes can be related to memory failure too.


----------



## Frank4d (Dec 15, 2007)

I agree with Coolfreak since you have random 24, 8E and 7F errors... it is time to check the RAM. Let Memtest86+ run for a couple of hours. It should show no red errors on the lower half of the screen.


----------



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

Alright Ive ran memtest individually on both sticks of ram and turned up no errors.

Also before I did the ram test, not sure if this is another clue or not, but internet explorer kept crashing everytime I opened it up, occasionally it would let me get thru. It was operating very very slowly. 

Another thing is that my quick launch icons keep disappearing everytime I reboot, the small icons next to the start menu.


----------



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

Some notes from the Event viewer-

Application errors:
Faulting application drwtsn32.exe, version 5.1.2600.0, faulting module dbghelp.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x0001295d.

Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 7.0.6000.16791, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Faulting application Mcshield.exe, version 14.0.0.405, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x024d89c4.

Faulting application isoburner.exe, version 1.1.0.7, faulting module user32.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x0001bc04.

System errors:
The server {8BC3F05E-D86B-11D0-A075-00C04FB68820} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

The McAfee SystemGuards service terminated with the following error: 
Unspecified error


----------



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

I just came across this information, it is regarding SP3 and AMD processors.

Description
If you have an AMD processor and are considering upgrading to Windows Service Pack 3 (SP3), then it is important that you apply this patch before SP3. Otherwise, your system may possibly get stuck in a loop of reboots that will stop Windows XP from starting.

On a technical level, there is a problem with the way that the System Preparation (Sysprep) image is created. According to one explanation offered by Microsoft "The problem may occur if the original Sysprep image for Windows XP Service Pack 1 (SP1), for Windows XP SP2, or for Windows XP SP3 is created on a computer that uses an Intel processor and is then deployed on a computer that does not use an Intel processor. In this configuration, the Intel processor driver (Intelppm.sys) may try to load after the computer is upgraded to Windows XP SP2 or to Windows XP SP3. The driver does this because an orphaned registry key remains from the original Sysprep image." In these cases you may also see the following error messages: 

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer...

Technical information:

STOP: 0x0000007E (0xC0000005, [number1], [number2], [number3])
SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED

When Physical Address Extensions (PAE) is enabled, you may receive the following error message: STOP 0x000000FC (ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY)

[number1], [number2] and [number3] listed above will be random, alphanumeric and 10 digits long. However, 0x0000007E and 0xC0000005 will always be present for this type of error. Note 0x0000007E errors have multiple causes, but if it is an AMD processor and you have just installed SP3, there is a good bet that this patch will fix the issue. Ideally the patch should be applied before the Windows XP Service Pack 3.


---------------------------------------------------

This looks like maybe its my problem? It does seem like Ive been having problems since SP3 came out. I also recall an error earlier this week regarding sysprep. Do you guys have any input on that?


----------



## jamisz (Feb 12, 2009)

Well that seemed to have fixed it.

Stupid windows, you would think it could scan itself to see if it was missing the AMD processor fix. It can scan my graphics card and tell I need new drivers, but it cant check itself for failing with AMD processors after SP3.

This was not an easy fix to find!!! Grrrrr!!!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it!

Thanks for posting the fix.

Take it easy,

-Coolfreak


----------



## hsk (Dec 12, 2009)

hi,

on my pc (laptop - win xp, home edition, service pack 2) i've been getting a blue screen with this ntfs.sys together with this address BA582F1E base at BA55D000, DateStam 41107eea. At the bottom 'Beginning dump of physical memory'. I can access the Safe Mode but if i try normal start I get the blue srceen. 

I tried following some of the solutions but i found it very difficult. I don't know if maybe reinstaling Windows could help. Or? 

Hope you can help

hsk


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Please make your own thread. We can then help you further.

Thank you,

-Coolfreak


----------

